# Plant ID please.



## prairiehugger (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi,

I've seen this plant...or a similar species planted in many vivs. Does anyone know the species? Or the genus?










Thanks!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

It looks like_ Muehlenbeckia_ to me. This isn't really a viv plant, but maybe it will do OK. 

If you want to grow something with a similar habit but more suited to vivs you should get some _Peperomia_ or one of the slower-growing creeping _Ficus._


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

depending on your tank size, they can get wide, but not excessively tall...need consistent moisture...


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Devin got it--that is a Muehlenbeckia.


----------



## prairiehugger (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks guys. I decided to plant it, I really like the leaf size and shape. I almost picked up some pilea and peperomias however all of the species available to me are a very dark green. 

Looks like some have had some okay success with it. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pl...uccess-angel-vine-muehlenbeckia-complexa.html

Frogs seem to like it so far and it is so far doing quite well. No more room for plants in this viv. My Maranta spp. just went through a bloom.  I think I need to start another viv.


----------

